# San Remo, Fracino, La mazorocco



## Pancake (May 22, 2013)

Hi, I have just joined this site, I currently have three machines for sale, a two group la mazorcco, a single fracino and a San Remo two group, two grinders one massed one San remo how do I post these with photos


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

What models and prices?


----------



## Pancake (May 22, 2013)

I can email photos, will post all the details tomorrow now I have found this site, the equipment is located at our other premises


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If the machines are used then you can post these in the For Sale section of the website

Are these used or brand new?

When you have 5 posts you will able to view images and take any payment to PM once all offers have been received on the thread.

I have removed the duplicate posts so you have 3 to go.

If the machines are new then please read the Forum Advertising guidelines before posting and post them in the Commercial / Special Offers section.


----------



## Pancake (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for that, they are all used the San Remo is an ex wine bar and in good condition the Fracino is an ex Mitchell & Butler pub requires full overhaul, The Linea ex spirit pub closed down five years ago


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pop them in the For Sale section then.

Thanks for your quick clarification.


----------

